# These girls are amazing!!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Click here: http://blip.tv/play/Ae+9MJOSSA


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW!!! That is AWESOME!!! I enjoyed watching the audience's reactions, too! So uplifting and fun to watch!

Thank you, Brit!!! Do you know any of the girls personally?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Oct 14 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839762


> WOW!!! That is AWESOME!!! I enjoyed watching the audience's reactions, too! So uplifting and fun to watch!
> 
> Thank you, Brit!!! Do you know any of the girls personally?[/B]



No, I don't. A girl friend of mine sent that to me. She has sons and I have 3 daughters so she knew I'd 
enjoy it.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

They are so talented!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those girls were AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't get anything.....I have clicked on it 3 times but just a blank screen........something must be wrong with my computer.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW! I'm speechless, they're fantastic!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Those girls ARE amazing!! And dang....that's a long routine and physically very demanding. I also loved the audience’s response to them. You can tell people really appreciate things that are difficult to do and require such dedication and commitment. I want to know who the coach and choreographer are. Who would have ever thought to do something like that with jump ropes. Very creative.

Now the old woman coming out in me...the part where they jumped rope on their knees, even though it was only a few times, had me thinking "Oh no! Their knees will be paying the price when they get older!" :brownbag: 

Thanks for sharing that Brit. I loved it!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Brit! That is amazing!! I'm panting just from watching.......what a cardio workout that must be! :smstarz:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

My whole office just ended up in my office just starring at my computer. Of course, I had to forward everyone the link so that they could forward it. What an incredible show and the girls are just adorable and so incredibly talented!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Whoa that was unreal! So awesome. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, that was incredible. I really enjoyed watching it. Thanks Brit.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW...just wow


----------

